# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  fruit packaging netting . (mallas tejidas)

## rock

the netting bags is the perfect net for packing the fruit. we are the  company which produce the netting bags in China. If you are interesed this netting pls visit our website www.rickpackage.comTemas similares: Artículo: Empresas peruanas concretan negocios por más de US$ 44.5 millones en feria Fruit Logistica Artículo: Más de 40 empresas peruanas expondrán en Fruit Logistica que se realizará en Berlín fruit packaging netting . (mallas tejidas) FRUIT LOGISTICA - BERLÍN (Del 03 al 05 de febrero, 2010) Comparativo de mallas; Luz difusa

----------

